# Grace period for residence visa??



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

My residence visa expired on 29th Oct 2011. My husbands company deal with the renewal as he is my sponser.
We submitted my passport and new medical certificate on 19th Oct. Days later my husband received a call from his company asking for the Emirtates ID card registration to be done before renewal.
I did ask at the medical centre where they did ID applications and they said do this after visa renewal!!

So any way, I have done this, and my husbands company said do not submit now until after Eid as it will just sit there. A grace period of a month is given.

My problem is; I need to travel to UK on 4th and stay a week, as i am attending my Grand Fathers funeral.
I need to know will i be able to travel and enter back UAE on this grace period??


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

funeral on 4th?


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Im wrong.....funeral on 9th, with mass on 8th, so would travel on 7th.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Preferably speak to DNRD office... (may be they might invent and stamp some extension period on passport on humanitarian grounds)

However i know once you have exit the country on a expired visa (with in 21 days grace period) you can not re-enter again on the same....

But as you mention medical is done and only submission is left....

You can come back on a visit visa on may be 12th November and submit it for visa with in these 21 days....starting from 29th october onwards...

otherwise you will make it a mess up... a new application will be processed for a new visa (not renewal)...

but i still advise first speak to DNRD...


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Im not too sure on what the DNRD office is....?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ema said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Im not too sure on what the DNRD office is....?


It is on sh.zayed road 
(what is that metro station... just next to sana junction... before trade centre)
Mmm. metro station is on DNRD office ...
go to that area and ask anyone....


----------

